# undershot jaw (dogs)



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Is this a genetic flaw or just one of those things? 
We are looking into getting a DDB very soon and was wondering if an overshot jaw is something that would put people off? 
The picture of one of the parent DDB that is due to have pups in 3 weeks has an obvious overshot jaw and we are in two minds as to reserve one of the pups.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it definitely overshot or do you mean undershot? A DDB with an overshot jaw would look really odd.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

when we had our jrt puppies one of the little lads had a slightly overshot jaw but the vet said it shouldnt cause him any problems, this may not help but thought id let you know all the same, lol


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Evie said:


> Is it definitely overshot or do you mean undershot? A DDB with an overshot jaw would look really odd.


ahh sorry my mistake I meant undershot lol :blush:
So is it a genetic problem or just luck of the draw?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> ahh sorry my mistake I meant undershot lol :blush:
> So is it a genetic problem or just luck of the draw?


 They are supposed to be undershot. I think in really extreme cases an undershot jaw can make it awkward for dogs to eat but in the 'normal' DDB jaw it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

DDB's should have an undershot jaw as they have a bottom jaw longer than the top jaw similar to boxers. If one of the parents has an overshot jaw then no I wouldn't reserve a puppy from that litter however if they have the undershot as required for original purpose then that's not a problem.


North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association: Canine Dentition

http://www.doguedebordeauxclub.co.uk/


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I do believe that it can be hereditary, so shouldnt be bred from.

Are they KC registered then?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I have heard that it's hireditry (sorry can't spell) and would suggest getting any young neutered so they can't be bred from. Just my opinion though : victory:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> I do believe that it can be hereditary, so shouldnt be bred from.
> 
> Are they KC registered then?


aye they will be IKC registered with all relevant testing and home checks done. 
there is actually 2 that we are looking at one was in a pet shop (add) and the other is a website. Both are down south (we live in the north) and both are within the same price range £900+ but the add in the shop the dogs jaw is more noticeable and more prominent than the other. just don't know which one to go for. 

Dromorez Kennel Northern Ireland thats the website for the one with the not so noticeable jaw.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

as already said, a DDB is supposed to have an undershot jaw, its part of the breed standard. The photos of puppies on that site look quite good to me.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

having an undershot jaw won't affect them. Rio's got a pretty undershot jaw after having half of it removed and he's adapted perfectly.


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

DDB are supposed to be undershot it's in there breed standard , if you want a real indepth history lesson of the breed , get the book called the saga of the DDB , it is hereditary and is not just part of the breedstandard its part of there history .


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> ahh sorry my mistake I meant undershot lol :blush:
> So is it a genetic problem or just luck of the draw?


 Surely DDB should have an undershot jaw? Just like boxers, bullmastiff,shih tzu etc should have undershot. An overshot one would look very odd indeed.
under=bottom jaw, over=top jaw.
Oops, sorry to all the posters who have already said as much. Just had a qyuick read and answered without reading further as I'm on my way out to the produce auction and second now.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Surely DDB should have an undershot jaw? Just like boxers, bullmastiff,shih tzu etc should have undershot. An overshot one would look very odd indeed.
> under=bottom jaw, over=top jaw.
> Oops, sorry to all the posters who have already said as much. Just had a qyuick read and answered without reading further as I'm on my way out to the produce auction and second now.


aye hun i understand its just out of the two we have seen one of them looks to be more prominent. My boxer's jaw was undershot but the mastiff we have doesn't, i think she maybe has to grow into her face still lol


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

080829k said:


> 后就是如果配置这样一套系统的价格大约在80万-300万元人民币之间，*光盘制作*当然这要看您选择的附件的多少了。如果您不打算自己制作DVD产品的话，*光盘刻录*也可以找一些制作公司来制作，一张DVD产品的制作费用大约是9000元人民币（提供母版），*光盘打印*注意各种特效的费用是另外算的，*光盘印刷*谁让设备供应商在提供设备的时候就是另外报价的呢


 
I must be p*ssed ! 

this looks like chinese or.... maybe even .....Japanese writing...


----------

